# wheelset for clyde



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am gonna bite the bullet and buy a nice wheelset
what do you ride/recommend for a 250lbs rider on rocky all mountain terrain?

I ride a stumpy carbon hardtail 29er. I have 2 wheelsets now, stock set dt450sl rims with dt 370 hubs (ok but feel little wiggly on descents, hub engagement is good) and a set I won over at BWW, pure xc 29 wheels with pure xc hubs (feel good, much stiffer than stock but heavier and hub engagement is to slow for me)

I want best of both, stiff, strong, and durable, but light and with excellent hub engagement. and aesthetically nice with red, black, white, and maybe silver color schemes

I am thinking along lines of I9s with stans rims, mavic crossmax 29, crank bro cobalt 29, fulcrum red metal 29, something with straight pull spokes (just makes better sense to me)

My budget is looking like 400-700 bux but that just baseline. I would like a new set with warranty but im not opposed to nice used set. on sale or closeout is right up my alley.

whatta you guys think?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

For your size and trail conditions I would not look at the Crossmax or Cobalts. The I9 with Stans Arch rims (about $1K) or the Fulcrum 29 SL may be worth a look. You might also look at the Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro which uses the Stans rim profile (but with eyelets) and strait pull spokes at under 1800g and under $700 new.

BTW-interesting comments on the hubs given the 370 SL are only a two pawl, 16 point freehub body while the BWW Pure XCR hubs are 3 pawl, 30 point freehub body. The BWW hubs should engage quicker, if they are not you might want to clean the pawls and lube them with a light oil.


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

I9 Enduro 29's!! 

I hope you have a thru axle...if not, get one! My guess is the wiggly feeling is not just the wheels but the 9mm qr's and a flexy fork. Stiffen up that front end with a 15mm qr and a new fork.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I like the width of a Flow over the Arch, especially for larger riders. The extra volume and increased resistance to rolling sideways is worth the small weight penalty. I wouldn't be turned off by j-bend spokes. You can get some 13/14 Sapims for some extra beef at the j-bend if you're that concerned. I built my own set of Flow rims with them and they have been great (I weigh 260lbs). I think you'd be fine with butted 14/15 spokes.

If you are truly riding significant chunk, and use your 250lbs frame to ride aggressively, you might want to check out some MTX33 rims (or maybe Salsa Gordo or Semi).

Since you mention POE, I would probably suggest a Hadley hubset with it's 72 POE freehub, and excellent reputation for strength and reliability.

With hub choices like Hadley available, I would hesitate to go with a Mavic freehub for a 250lb rider.

$400 isn't going to get it done for a 250lb chunk rider, and $700 is likely to be just getting close for the attributes you mention ("stiff, strong, and durable, but light and with excellent hub engagement").

JMHO.


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> For your size and trail conditions I would not look at the Crossmax or Cobalts. The I9 with Stans Arch rims (about $1K) or the Fulcrum 29 SL may be worth a look. You might also look at the Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro which uses the Stans rim profile (but with eyelets) and strait pull spokes at under 1800g and under $700 new.
> 
> BTW-interesting comments on the hubs given the 370 SL are only a two pawl, 16 point freehub body while the BWW Pure XCR hubs are 3 pawl, 30 point freehub body. The BWW hubs should engage quicker, if they are not you might want to clean the pawls and lube them with a light oil.


my Bww set are the xm hubs not the xcr hubs, I have a set of BWW xcr rims with dt 370 hubs on my 26" hopper and I love them but BWW doesnt make xcr rims in 29",

I should have went with xcr hubs on the 29s i got from them, they recommended me to get xm set because they have a steel axle housing and steel freehub body, plus they were free so I wasnt picky, these did help me decide what I want in a wheelset, if they had xcr rims in 29 i would get a set from them with higher end dt hubs,

my buddy says I should send them my 29 rear wheel back and pay for a better hub, that might be the best route, which hub is best dt hub? I know 370 is lower end, should i get the 240? or 190? I really dont know the specs, are any of them 6 pawl off set like the I9? I have read some guys like 240 with 36 point upgrade?


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks guys for the info, the more I learn the more I wanna ride, i love this forum, straight anwsers and no bs


I am leaning toward I9s with flows, I like that set on the classified section but there orange.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

jimbonerz28 said:


> my Bww set are the xm hubs not the xcr hubs, I have a set of BWW xcr rims with dt 370 hubs on my 26" hopper and I love them but BWW doesnt make xcr rims in 29",
> 
> I should have went with xcr hubs on the 29s i got from them, they recommended me to get xm set because they have a steel axle housing and steel freehub body, plus they were free so I wasnt picky, these did help me decide what I want in a wheelset, if they had xcr rims in 29 i would get a set from them with higher end dt hubs,
> 
> my buddy says I should send them my 29 rear wheel back and pay for a better hub, that might be the best route, which hub is best dt hub? I know 370 is lower end, should i get the 240? or 190? I really dont know the specs, are any of them 6 pawl off set like the I9? I have read some guys like 240 with 36 point upgrade?


Yea the XM is just a Formula hub, same as the Specialized HiLo so only a 16poe. You might get the XCR and just buy the steel freehub body for it ($35) which will give you a solid 3 pawl, 30 poe engagement. Otherwise the DT240 or even DT340 and the 36t star ratchet upgrade would work well. DT doesn't use pawls in their hubs (except the 370 which is discontinued for 2011 and being replaced by the 350), with the star ratchet you are actually engaging all teeth at the same time (18 very large teeth stock, 36 smaller teeth with the upgrade). This is why it is known as a very strong and durable system. Plus the star ratchets are easy to replace if they ever wear out.


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm 6'4' 250 lbs and run Industry Nine Enduros laced with Stan's ZTR Archs and haven't had any problems with about 100 miles of single track. Had a 3 foot drop off I didn't see this weekend and thought I was going to end up in ER. Cleared it without damage to me or my wheels.


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Hope Pro II's w/ either Stan's Flow or Sun MTX 33 rims.

I've had a set of 36 hole Hope / Flows for about a year and have had good luck with them. I'm about 230 and am VERY hard on rear wheels. I need to get the rear trued after about a year whereas the stock wheels on my Rockhopper 29er were way out of true after the first ride.

You should be able to get the Hope / Flows for around $600 and the Hope / MTX 33's for a bit less.

Consider upgrading the freewheel body on the Hope from aluminum to stainless steel to allow you to run less expensive cassettes and to give you a bit more strength.

Another option for the rear hub would be the Hadley which is supposed to be even stronger than the Hope.


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

any comments about the fulcrum red metal xlr 29s?


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Endothermic Cavewalker said:


> I9 Enduro 29's!!
> 
> I hope you have a thru axle...if not, get one! My guess is the wiggly feeling is not just the wheels but the 9mm qr's and a flexy fork. Stiffen up that front end with a 15mm qr and a new fork.


I'm with you on the 15mm thur axle qr 100%.
On a ride I do most mornings there is one short dig and on my 26er with 9mm qr when I stood up for this section I could hear the disc start rubbing when the bike was going side-to-side. On my 29er with the 15mm same section and it is rock solid, no rubbing.

On the wheelset - I've been running Stans (32H) Flow with King hubs and with 4000 miles on them they are still great.
When I was looking at Stans last year I sent them an email stating my weight (250) and riding style and he replied go with Flows for sure. The weight difference is not much.

I would say any of your choices will be great, but the biggest thing is to have someone that knows how to built wheels. Many LBS' say we can build wheels, but it is truly an art to build a big boy wheel or matter of fact to build a wheel for any rider.
I had wheels built by Joe Young and Peter White and there are bombproof. Another guy that has a great reputation is Mike on www.lacemine29.com

Joe's website has tons of great info in building wheels.
Joe Young's website: http://www.youngwheels.com/

Peter White's website: http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/

Here's a good article on Clydesdale wheel building worth a read: http://twentynineinches.com/2010/11/22/a-clydesdale-wheel-build-by-lacemine-29-q-a/
(I have no affiliation with any of the above companies.)

Well I guess I got a little carried away, sorry about that.
Enjoy,
Woody


----------



## wimtb (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm 6' 260 lbs. and run Velocity Blunts 36 hole on my hardtail. Haven't had to touch them at all last season.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Some of the best hand built wheels you can get.
http://www.mlwheels.com/


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I am 280 and as high as 320 and ride on 36h hopes laced to MX33's with a 20mm TA front fork. I get ZERO flex and my wheel set is bombproof. For the BEST in 29er wheels hands down, check http://www.lacemine29.com/


----------



## duggs9903 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Clyde wheelset*

I picked up a set of 729s on Hadleys this spring and couldnt be happier. Plus, their front hub allows you convert your setup from a 9 to 15 to 20 TA. Plus, they make enough noise to let the smaller guys know that a bigger guy is coming through!


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

What did the OP end up getting? Im in the same boat. Got a budget of about 900. ride mostly xc. looking at the cobalt 3 29, ea90xc 29, and american classic tubeless. Any advice on which of these will hold up to clyde abuse? They all have very similar rim width and weights but the cobalts are a couple hundred less so right now im leaning that way. btw im 250#.


----------



## cigargreg (Aug 9, 2005)

@ texasnavy05 I would stay away from the cobalts, if you break a spoke the wheel goes whack, like walking your bike home, also they are not a normal spoke so it might be hard to find one local and that might lead to extra down time.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

cigargreg said:


> @ texasnavy05 I would stay away from the cobalts, if you break a spoke the wheel goes whack, like walking your bike home, also they are not a normal spoke so it might be hard to find one local and that might lead to extra down time.


what do you think about a 250# rider on american classic tubeless wheels? they seem very light, and that scares me a bit.


----------



## cigargreg (Aug 9, 2005)

I am not sure I am looking for a new wheelset myself and american classic is on my list. My lbs loves them and they are local so that is a plus for me. I am leaning towards hope evo pro 2 with a stans ztr flow rim.


----------



## JulioCWB (Aug 13, 2011)

I need a thru axle hear hub for my Epic Comp, but it`s not easy to found this hubs. Mavic doesn`t have it, either Cobalts. Any sugest? I was thinking in DT 350, with Crest rims.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

JulioCWB said:


> I need a thru axle hear hub for my Epic Comp, but it`s not easy to found this hubs. Mavic doesn`t have it, either Cobalts. Any sugest? I was thinking in DT 350, with Crest rims.


The Crest is not generally a rim mentioned in the Clydesdale Forum...given its 190lbs weight limit. You should look at the Arch or Arch EX for a XC rim from Stans.

As far as a through axle for your Epic, do you mean you need a 142mm x 12mm rear hub?


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

I just built king hugs on mavic 721's and couldnt be happier....im 250lbs and am doing drops and jumps and they are stiff


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

i'm 260 got - stans flow, ck heavy duty, 36hole hubs, dt spokes, brass nipples. Can't go wrong, never had a problem.

Have had 721's on the CK's, now have flows, just as tough and 140gms lighter each.

Have had Hope's in the past, never again. They break axles all the time.


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

What kind of riding do you do on those flows? Not sure id trust them with drops or jumps espescially when you are over the listed weight limit on stans website. 721's for me


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm 6'9" 250lbs riding Loaded AMXC's and loving them.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

proraptor said:


> What kind of riding do you do on those flows? Not sure id trust them with drops or jumps espescially when you are over the listed weight limit on stans website. 721's for me


on my 29er - trail riding, long day rides etc, no big drops and jumps. Where's the weight limits on the stans website? can't find it, want to check it out.

Still have the awesome 721s on my 26 which i use for jumps and drops etc. OP was asking about 29er wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

markymark said:


> on my 29er - trail riding, long day rides etc, no big drops and jumps. Where's the weight limits on the stans website? can't find it, want to check it out.
> 
> Still have the awesome 721s on my 26 which i use for jumps and drops etc. OP was asking about 29er wheels.:thumbsup:


 it says it on their built wheel that run flows.....thats what scared me off


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Been running 32h Flows for well over two years @ 260-280lbs. I'm not a big air kinda guy, but I enjoy the rubble and ride them often. I like the extra width of the Flow compared to normal XC type rims as I don't run anything narrower than a 2.2".


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

Sun Ringle Charger Pros. I rode them all season this year and am very pleased with the stiffness and bomb proof freehub...

I'm 275 and a strong rider. I ride the wheels fully rigid as well. the price/weight and strength can't be beat. they also convert to all of the axle standards out there now.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged for future reference


----------



## ubd1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Im280 and 5ride ztr flow rims with hope hubs and have no problems


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been on CK and Flows laced with 36 butted DT Swiss spokes for three years without a problem. I weigh in at 280-90ish. 
Sadly I had to sell them since they didn't fit my new Evo with the 20 thru and 142x12 rear. 
I wonder how the stock Roval wheelset will hold up? They say their tubeless ready and I like the fact the rim is a bit wider than the Flows but with 32 spokes I don't know how they'll hold up. 
Guess I'll ride them for a while and see if they'll need to be trued or not. It's just not the same riding without the confidence knowing your wheels aren't going to fold underneath you.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

I have found that the freehub is the weak link for me. I have ridden radial laced and light gauge spokes for a long time...I have destroyed some wheels but usually as a direct result a crash or serious riding error. I've never not trusted the wheel...it was always the freehub...I am very light on my feet and bike even compared to normal sized riders. Years of trials riding paid off I guess.


----------



## sydneyV (Nov 10, 2011)

proraptor said:


> I just built king hugs on mavic 721's and couldnt be happier....im 250lbs and am doing drops and jumps and they are stiff


I have the same! Run a 135x10mm bolt Through and Steel drive shell! Everything they say about Kings is True, I didn't realise how much lag there was with other hubs until I rode Kings! Engagement is instant

As for Clyde Wheel sets don't rule out the hand built option! Find a good Wheelbuilder and most of them will allow you to supply your own rims and hub! Then you can tweak spoke type, lacing pattern etc and get a wheelset that will last a lot longer than a factory wheelset...

Oh and Never heard Alum spokes recommended for Clydes! (Mavic etc) Also throw in the fact you have Alum spoke and Alum Rim, a bit of oxidization, and they can be almost impossible to replace


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> I've been on CK and Flows laced with 36 butted DT Swiss spokes for three years without a problem. I weigh in at 280-90ish.
> Sadly I had to sell them since they didn't fit my new Evo with the 20 thru and 142x12 rear.
> I wonder how the stock Roval wheelset will hold up? They say their tubeless ready and I like the fact the rim is a bit wider than the Flows but with 32 spokes I don't know how they'll hold up.
> Guess I'll ride them for a while and see if they'll need to be trued or not. It's just not the same riding without the confidence knowing your wheels aren't going to fold underneath you.


You sure you cant convert the CK hubs to your new bike? My LBS said you can convert to 20mm and 142 maybe their wrong


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Proraptor, I believe one can convert the rear to 142 x 12 but the front ISO hub only goes to 15mm. King makes a hub that will go 20mm but I didn't go that route in the beginning. Shame, they were a good set and now somebody else is enjoying them.


----------



## 2wheelsarefun (Apr 20, 2007)

So I came across this post earlier today and like zarr said, I tagged for future reference. Little did I know later would be 7 hours. Doing some maintenance on the bike and came across a crack that circles 3/4 the way around the hub body that follows the outer diameter of the freewheel drive shell, (where the cassette mounts). The wheels are stan’s zrt/flow stock 29in wheel. I have been riding these on a RIP 9 for the last 1.5 years in wonderfully rocky Phoenix AZ. I'm 250 with gear and my riding style is based on "If you can get the front wheel where you want it, the rear wheel doesn't matter."

I have been having problems keeping spokes tight so I was going to send he wheel to a local guy and have him re-lace the system. Now it looks like I'll be ordering a new rear wheel with King hubs and flow rims.


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

Exactly why I didn't go stans.....they just aren't made for Clyde.....especially free riding clydes


----------

